# Apache library (libgdbm.so.2) error - will not start

## AnnaCr

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

/usr/sbin/apache2: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2: file too short

```

Is there something I can reemerge to fix this?  I did emerge -s but came up with nothing.  The error only showed up after an emerge sync and emerge -uD world.Last edited by AnnaCr on Mon Jul 26, 2004 12:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## x000x

i had the same problem...

try re-emerge mod_php

that helped me...

----------

## AnnaCr

 *x000x wrote:*   

> i had the same problem...
> 
> try re-emerge mod_php
> 
> that helped me...

 

Anything else you did?  I'm still getting the same error.  Would re-emerging apache2 help?

----------

## fldc

From the latest ebuild of gdbm,

"Please run revdep-rebuild --soname libgdbm.so.2

Packages compiled against the previous version will not work"

----------

## AnnaCr

Running that -- where did you find that so that I'll know in the future?  You say in the ebuild.  Is there some way for me to open and read that?

-- Anna

----------

## eludias

Not solved for me (xemacs, which depends on libgdbm.so.2, does not run). I tried (~x86):

- 'revdep-rebuild --soname libgdbm.so.2'

  Nothing changed.

- 'ls -l /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2.0.0' gives an empty file. That explains the 'too short' message  :Wink: 

So now my xemacs still depends on libgdbm (v2) which is empty. Not good.

----------

## marize

I hit the same wall earlier today...  Here are the steps I took to fix it:

```
rm /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2 /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2.0.0 

emerge gdbm

revdep-rebuild --soname libgdbm.so.2
```

HTH

----------

## feffi

Hi, got the same errors over and over again, did all described here, got all the same errors again  :Crying or Very sad: 

Has anybody some help?

----------

## dedeaux

 *marize wrote:*   

> I hit the same wall earlier today...  Here are the steps I took to fix it:
> 
> ```
> rm /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2 /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2.0.0 
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for the info... I guess gdbm was updated recenlty and I didn't happen to notice the note about deps not working.  I actually found it by accident as I  needed to fire up apache2 to do some php coding.

----------

## feffi

Hi, I got a possible solution

my libgdbm.so.2 was missing and after a long traceback I found the error.

libgdbm.so.2 is NOT part of the gdbm-package, it's part of glibc...

```

emerge glibc

```

Did a reemerge and ***schring*** everything is working again...

----------

## discostu

I have a similar problem with libgdbm. I reinstalled apache, gdbm, and mod_php and no luck. I don't seem to have the right version of libgdbm.so. I thought about re-emerging glibc like you said, but there's a block on it. I'm running 2.6.8-rc4-mm1 kernel.

```
$ /etc/init.d/apache2 start.

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 58 of /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: libgdbm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

$ locate libgdbm.so

/usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2

/usr/lib/libgdbm.so

/usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2.0.0

$ emerge -p glibc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

```

----------

## discostu

I fixed the blocking problem and re-emerged glibc, but still I have no libgdbm.so.3! Please help. I need a way either to point apache2 to libgdbm.so.2 or get a libgdbm.so.3 or some sort of solution.

Thanks,

Stu

----------

